# What are your favourite songs when you train?



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Those of you who train know that hearing songs can push you (right english?)

I want to know your favourite training songs.


----------



## OV Pimp (Jun 29, 2007)

I usually listen to Queen, Nirvana, or Van Halen. Also any type of really hardcore gangster rap about beating people up. Haha.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

metal... slayer, all that remains, ya know anything that pumps ya up


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Killswitch Engage


----------



## MMA_Central (Mar 26, 2007)

I like to keep a positive mindset when training, so stuff like Beautiful Day, Wonderful World ect.


----------



## KnockinUout (Jun 21, 2007)

Anything Hatebreed or slipknot


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Depends on my mood, I don't roll to music because I need to hear what people are saying. But when I do cardio usually metal or something


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for your replies.

Plz name some songs so i can try theme or even write a link to download it.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I listen to some weird shit when Im trianing. I need to listen to soemthing that is inspiring. I dont really like hard metal or rock. I love the Rocky soundtrack, that is really the only normal "training music" I listen to. Im weird ill bump like some inspirational slow jams while I work out..hahaha I know it sounds gay but you wouldnt want me to lie would you?? Most of the time Ill listen to hip hop. I love Rick Ross Port of Miami is the hottest rap album of the 21st century. If ya dont know now ya know!!


----------



## OV Pimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Queen - We Will Rock You

Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit

ANYTHING by DMX


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

At this point I don't listen to music when I train. But I just started jiujitsu/boxing/kickboxing so it takes every ounce of concentration I have to learn as much as possible.

I used to run long distances (up to 30 miles at a time) and didn't listen to music. It makes it easier to get through the miles (or workout), but for me, I'd rather be more aware of my body and uncomfortable because it strengthens my mind.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

sove said:


> At this point I don't listen to music when I train. But I just started jiujitsu/boxing/kickboxing so it takes every ounce of concentration I have to learn as much as possible.
> 
> I used to run long distances (up to 30 miles at a time) and didn't listen to music. It makes it easier to get through the miles (or workout), but for me, I'd rather be more aware of my body and uncomfortable because it strengthens my mind.


THis is a good attitude.


----------



## /Clarence\ (Apr 10, 2007)

Usually listen to some RATM, Mars Volta, Buckethead, and Tool.

Sometimes some electro based stuff.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

ahhh mars volta love listening to deloused when im running


----------



## /Clarence\ (Apr 10, 2007)

Lotus669 said:


> ahhh mars volta love listening to deloused when im running


Indeed.:thumb02:


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Hit up these Hip Hop artists..

Fort Minor
T.I.
Young Jeezy


:thumb02:


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Well when I did my boxing training Id listen to mostly rap:

DMX 
Eminem
50 Cent
Ice Cube

Obviously I have more but these are my favs.
Now that I do Muay Thai and BJJ I obviously cant listen to music cuz I need to be listenin to the instructor.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

e-thug said:


> Well when I did my boxing training Id listen to mostly rap:
> 
> DMX
> Eminem
> 50 Cent


and Rammstein :thumbsup:


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

For running... anything from Initial D


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

Monster by Stemm
Onward to Victory by Hatebreed Or Icepick


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> I listen to some weird shit when Im trianing. I need to listen to soemthing that is inspiring. I dont really like hard metal or rock. I love the Rocky soundtrack, that is really the only normal "training music" I listen to. Im weird ill bump like some inspirational slow jams while I work out..hahaha I know it sounds gay but you wouldnt want me to lie would you?? Most of the time Ill listen to hip hop. I love Rick Ross Port of Miami is the hottest rap album of the 21st century. If ya dont know now ya know!!


HEll yea, rocky soundtrack is very inspiring. PRIDE theme song.

And lots of Sevendust, Rage Against the Machine, and E-town concrete


----------



## awf (Jan 2, 2007)

got to go with "bullet for my valentine - tears don't fall"


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

*I love listening to Rocky Theme.. And one song gets me Pumped i don't Know why but it does is "Angels" By Within Temptaion* Any i also love to listen to any song from ym Fav band..

*Insane clown posse*


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

Dope............Die Mother F-er Die...........that song is only like 2 minutes long but its freekin EXTREMEEEEEEEEE..........lol


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

When I workout/run I listen to anything with a driving beath from industrial to Rap to metal. My little bro listens to bagpipe music when he runs. He finds it is the right pace for running and he runs a lot (USMC). If you find any good Cadence's on the net they are always motivational for running.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

mostasteless great album when i shadow box or am on the treadmill

FREE YO MIIIND


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Lotus669 said:


> mostasteless great album



HAHAHAHAHAAH TWIZZZZZZTID hahaha Awesome


----------



## OV Pimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Haha I LOVE ICP. 

*This one goes out to the ninjas that's been down since Carnival of Carnage*


----------



## Wiatt (Jul 11, 2007)

i like hero, and the ultimate fighter intro song


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

oddly enough never been a huge fan of icp's work some songs are good some are funny but eh lol i deff love it when they work with esham though


----------

